# Suddenly into torpedos...what is your favorite?



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Once I get my cigar budget back, Im gonna need something to spend it on. For some reason, I have really gotten into torpedos lately. Maybe because someone to my spot as "Guy who likes thinner cigars"

Anyway, im interested in picking up the various type of torpedos out there
BOLIVAR Belicoso Fino (Had one and enjoy)
DIPLOMATICOS N°2
H. UPMANN N°2
MONTECRISTO N°2 (Had one of these and it also wasnt bad)
PARTAGAS Série P N°2 (Got a 10 pack of these and really enjoy them)
ROMERO Y JULIETA Belicoso
SAN CRISTOBAL La Punta
SANCHO PANZA Belicoso
VEGAS ROBAINA Unico

If you could only get one of these, which would you pick?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't have enough experience with these but I do like the HdN....:r But that is not on your list....I like the Torps too! But, wish I could be of more help!!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Of the cigars you have listed, I've tried and own boxes of several. My ranking is:

1) Monte No. 2 ('05's smoking good right now, aged is better)
2) BBF, but these really benefit from age
3) Party SP#2, nice and sicy, but not as powerful as a Monte
4) VR Unico, I like these, but I like the other three better
5) SP Beli, only had one, definitely not as good as the others

I'm a big fan of SCdlH, and I think la punta is supposed to be good. If I were buying one box only, I'd definitely get the Monte 2.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Gordie said:


> Of the cigars you have listed, I've tried and own boxes of several. My ranking is:
> 
> 1) Monte No. 2 ('05's smoking good right now, aged is better)
> 2) BBF, but these really benefit from age
> ...


I've had #1 and #4. #1 was better, but the unicos was good.

Go with the monte.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

BBF is great..


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try the Sancho Panza, just finished a box of 02's and it's a fun cigar. A little crude in rolling, but an old school taste and lightly filled so it let's out a lot of smoke. Not a very popular brand, but well regarded none-the-less. If you want a finer cigar, one of the Cuabas would be a good choice. Not exactly a torpedo, but worthwhile smokes to try out in an unusual vitolas.

If you like powerhouse cigars, the Partagas Presidentes are winners too. 

Just offering a few different selections than most would say. All the torpedos out of Havana are winners; some say the R&J is not so great and I haven't had one, so no comment on that one from me.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

hmm, i have the Boli and (how clever) the Monte 2 in rotation. but i really enjoyed the Robaina and Cuaba. i was dissapointed in the RyJ, especially considering that there my number 2 brand...

man this thread feels so familiar, i should start one on pantelas  :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Lance said:


> Once I get my cigar budget back, Im gonna need something to spend it on. For some reason, I have really gotten into torpedos lately. Maybe because someone to my spot as "Guy who likes thinner cigars"
> 
> Anyway, im interested in picking up the various type of torpedos out there
> BOLIVAR Belicoso Fino (Had one and enjoy) *Classic with aged and a good everyday cigar (a year old) with a little kick at the end.*DIPLOMATICOS N°2
> ...


*


Happy smoking Amigo!*


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Of the ones you've listed, I have smoked the following five:



Lance said:


> BOLIVAR Belicoso Fino (Had one and enjoy)
> H. UPMANN N°2
> MONTECRISTO N°2 (Had one of these and it also wasnt bad)
> ROMERO Y JULIETA Belicoso
> SANCHO PANZA Belicoso


I'd go with the Boli Bel Fino. It's a great cigar!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Favorite torps are the Monte #2 and Aged BBFs.

I think that these two are the best out there.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Gotta go with the BBF, MC#2, and PSP2......


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Lance said:


> PARTAGAS Série P N°2
> VEGAS ROBAINA Unico
> MONTECRISTO N°2
> BOLIVAR Belicoso Fino
> ...


my order of preference.
never had the SP Beli (but have liked other SPs), and i split some SC La Puntas, and they royally sucked.
loved my young PSP2s, the few Unicos', my boxes of MC2s... 
the BBF and H.Up #2 are a tie. the H. Up has an excellent aroma to it (i wrote a review of it a long while back).
finally started to like RyJs just when i was getting out of the game... had a few, they were solid, but nothing special, probably too young to be good.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

oh yeah forgot the SP Boli is nice too..Not much of a MC2 fan but i bet they are good with age on them..Had a few puffs off a Dunhill 70's MC2 and it was quite different..the bbf and sp boli are some good torps.


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

VEGAS ROBAINA Unico would be my choice. matter of fact i plan on getting a box this weekend. Monte #2 is always good. But i would go w/one of these. lucky you......


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

BBF or SP


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

HU #2

VR Unicos

SP2

In that order, the best of the torps imo...

The monte is just too inconsistant, great when on, but finding one thats "on" is a bit harder nowadays for some reason...


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Bbf


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Monte #2 or BBF (with age). 

T


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Montecristo No 2-amazing all round cigar that wont blow your budget and will give 1-2 hours of enjoyment


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My preferences: #1 Bolivar, #2 Partagas.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

My favorites in order...

Monte2
BBF
PSP2
HU2


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

The young PSP#2's I seemd to like, I like the MC#2's I've had but the box I"m smoking now must be too young because they are really flat???

Never had the RyJ's but have heard decent reviews on them.

My fav's have been the SP's and Dip's. Very deep rich flavors IMO.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

MikeZ said:


> My favorites in order...
> 
> Monte2
> BBF
> ...


All I know is that box of PSP2s sitting in the cabinet is looking quite tasty. I think one will be burned before the weekend.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

my preference:

1. Montecristo #2
2. BBF
3. Partagas sp 2
4. VR unico

These are all close for me, but Montecristo retains the top spot as my favorite torpedo.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

BP22 said:


> All I know is that box of PSP2s sitting in the cabinet is looking quite tasty. I think one will be burned before the weekend.


Brandon,

Got your PM. Thanks! Can't wait.

I expect the PSP2 will be moving up on my list soon. To date, I've only had one that was gifted by IceHog at a Herf ealier this year. Great cigar.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tandblov said:


> HU #2
> 
> VR Unicos
> 
> ...


Just love HU #2's as well SP2's- good choices.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I would second on the Bolivar BBF. A little while ago I had some cigars from the Piramide Seleccion that were fantastic- the standouts were the Cohiba and Hoyo Piramides. Positively fantastic! :dr 


ATL


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

BBF and La Punta!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

My favorite?
Don Candido 504.....but that's another story...............

Current production would be a well aged RyJ Belicoso. Rich tobacco flavors which only becomes apparent after at least five years of ageing.

A well aged Monte 2 isn't too shabby either.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RA Belicoso. 

Other than that, PSP2, Monte 2, BBF are all great.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Don Candido 504......


Now that would be something special....

My rec....BBF from 01 or older.....maybe even the 70's


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Aged Monte 2 and Ramon Allones Belicoso!


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Sir Tony said:


> Bbf


I agree. A BBF with at least 4 years of age is :dr :dr :w .


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

the 79 Monte No.2-Dunhill

but as for go to's now-

Monte No.2
HdM EL No.2
H.Upmann No.2
SCDH LaPunta
P2
Sancho Panza No.2
R&J Belicoso


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Coach said:


> the 79 Monte No.2-Dunhill


:tpd: It's nice to be able to use that smilie and mean it.  (J/K Bro). One of the most beautifully made cigars you will find anywhere.

Just as enjoyable but for different reasons was a 5 year old Taboada.. just rocking strong and good.

Being a fan of what I can only describe as "that sweet tobacco taste" The Upmann 2's and Dip 2's can really hit the spot when you get a good one.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

gotta disagree with the Dips...never had a good one nor would i purchase one, no wonder they were made for France.............


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Coach said:


> gotta disagree with the Dips...never had a good one nor would i purchase one, no wonder they were made for France.............


We all like what we like. That's why they make fake tits in different sizes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We all like what we like. That's why they make fake tits in different sizes.


:r You're a wise, wise man, Dave. Also, I like Dip 2s.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm a fan of the P2s. Still early but I think they are smoking well now with decent aging potential. I am eager to see what the 05s will be like in 2010.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We all like what we like. That's why they make fake tits in different sizes.


How prophetical of you Dave! :r


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the BBF and SP2.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Just wanted to comment on the SCDLH La Punta...
My experience with this one was diasappointing. I haven't purchased a second time, so it could have been a bad batch (Dec 2001, notorious year, I know). I smoked them over the course of 2004 and 2005. Anyway, they just seemed boring and one dimensional. Though I prefer stronger tasting cigars in general, I love a good mild creamy smoke (Choix Supreme, yummy)...this was not it.
It tasted mainly of cedar and little else..a very small amount of interesting flavors cinnamon and creamy...but very little of that.

Needless to say it may be a while before I buy more...maybe I need to give it another chance.

As for the others, I have nothing new to add...I like the same heavy hitters that everyone else does...BBF, M#2


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Lance said:


> Once I get my cigar budget back, Im gonna need something to spend it on.
> BOLIVAR Belicoso Fino (Had one and enjoy)
> DIPLOMATICOS N°2
> MONTECRISTO N°2 (Had one of these and it also wasnt bad)
> ...


I've had the 3 above of which the BBF was from '00 and much better then the BBf I told you about from '04 once when we met at the Berlin Market . I had some Diplo's from '01 that 1 was mediocre and the rest were quite good . The Monte 2's that I've had were from '05 and just ok . If you can get the BBFs with 5 years or more on them , that is what I would get . But if all you can find are freshies then any of the 3 will do as long as you put them away for 5 years to become the amazing smokes that they have the potential for . Good luck Bro !


----------

